# Learn Slang terms here.... great for the new guys!



## Chemical Evolution (Aug 13, 2004)

Definitions of Slang Terminology

ALA= Alpha Lipoic Acid

AS = Anabolic Steroids

AR = Androgen Receptor

BA = benzyl alcohol

BB = Body Builder or Body Building

BRO = You and I

CASE = The body part of a syringe

CC = cubic centimeter (one thousandth of a liter)

CLEN = Clenbuterol

CNS = Central Nervous System

CYP = Testosterone Cypionate

DART =Syringe/Needle

DBOL = Dianabol (Methandrostenolone)

DECA = Nandrolone Decanoate

DHT = Dihydrotestosterone

DNP = Dinitrophenol

DRINK WINNY = Yes you can drink Winny

ECA = Ephedrine/Caffeine/Aspirin

ED = Every Day

ENTH = Testosterone Enanthate

EOD = Every other day

EQ = Equipoise (Boldenone Undecylenate)

FINA = Finaplix (Trenbolone Acetate)

GEAR= steroids

GH = Growth Hormone

GHB = GAMMA HYDROXYBUTYRATE growth hormone

GYNO = Gynomastica (Bitch tits)

HGH = Human Growth Hormone

HPTA = Hypothalamic Pituitary Testicular Axis

IGF = Insulin Growth Factor

INJ = Inject, Injection

LH = Leutenizing Hormone

MCG = Micrograms

MG = Milligrams

ML = Milliliters

NYC = Norephedrine Yohimbe Caffiene

NOLVA = Nolvaldex

OTC = Over the counter

PCT = post cyckle therapy

PIN = Needle

PRIMO = Primobolan, Primobolan Depot

PROP = Testosterone Propionate

SLIN = Insulin

SUST = Sustanon

T3 = Thyroid Hormone

TEST = Testosterone

TREN = Trenbolone

WINNY = Winstrol-V (Stanozolol)

17 AA = 17 Alpha Alkylated

1cc = 1ml

CRS = Can't remember ****

ot = off topic

O/T = off topic

LOL = Laugh out loud

LMAO = Laughing my ass off

LMFAO = laughing my fu(king ass off

ROFLMAO = Rolling on the floor laughing my ass off

ROFLMFAO = Rolling on the floor laughing my fu(king ass off

ROFLMGDMFAO = rolling on the floor laughing my god damn mother fu(king ass off

BTW = By the way

IMO = In my opinion

IMHO = In my humble opinion

IMHO = In my honest opinion

WTF = What the fu(k

stfu = shut the fu(k up

AAFLB = Accronims are for lazy bastards


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Great couple of posts CE.


----------



## Techknow (Nov 2, 2005)

Just found this post,

I've been looking for something like this for week's,

Sometime's newbie's like me feel a bit silly asking dumb question's like what's nolva and deca? I know we can ask but some people just don't like to, not me personnally, i ask load's of dumb Question's 

Maybe this could be made a sticky for newbie's?


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Have we missed out: CEE?


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

CEE = Creatine ethyl ester


----------

